# What's Dragon Ball Z?



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's sad since I never had cable till 2002, so I'm at a lose here.


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

It's Dragon Ball, but with Goku grown up, married to Chi Chi, has a son, and can go Super Saiyan.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 24, 2010)

What's Dragonball Z? What's Dragonball Z! WHAT'S DRAGONBALL Z!...........
What shlong said........


----------



## Westside (Dec 24, 2010)

It's kinda over 9000.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> It's Dragon Ball, but with Goku grown up, married to Chi Chi, has a son, and can go Super Saiyan.



I never saw Dragon Ball either


----------



## Rydian (Dec 24, 2010)

Dragon Ball Z is very slow compared to Dragon Ball.  They tried to make an entire episode out of one chapter each time, so... pretty much in each episode there's 5 minutes of them doing nothing but staring at each other.

Hell, people make jokes about how slow it is, like it'd take somebody from the DBZ world three hours to change a lightbulb.


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/dragon-ball
http://www.anime-planet.com/manga/dragon-ball
The manga's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome.
Basically, it's the king of shounen battle anime/manga.
Lots of awesomely cheesy lines, but insanely keeeeewl.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 24, 2010)

Dragon Ball is a Japanese manga started in 1984 and continued until 1995.

In 1986 the anime version of Dragon Ball started along with Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 24, 2010)

Dragon ball is about a Kid who fell from space (he's an alien, called a saiyan, though similar to a human, but with a monkeys tail, super strength, and the ability to transform into a giant ape during a full moon). He's raised by and old man who finds him in the forest, but dies, and leaves to him a Dragon Ball, which if collected all seven of them, and grant a single wish. He goes out and fights bad guys.

Dragon Ball Z is him grown up, he fights moar bad guys. The end.

It's more interesting than I made it sound, so you should watch it. They can be pretty funny, too.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Dragon Ball Z is very slow compared to Dragon Ball.  They tried to make an entire episode out of one chapter each time, so... pretty much in each episode there's 5 minutes of them doing nothing but staring at each other.
> 
> Hell, people make jokes about how slow it is, like it'd take somebody from the DBZ world three hours to change a lightbulb.


I read that these filler moments were edited out in Dragon Ball Z Kai or they added a new scene in replace of it as like you said sometime its a whole 5 mins of them doing nothing.
Hopefully that would help it from dragging so much.


----------



## Saken (Dec 24, 2010)

This question ruined my christmas joy.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 24, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball

The dub of the anime in my country is a shame!

If you NEVER see Dragon Ball Z. Then try to see Dragon Ball Kai.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2010)

If you ever plan to start watching it, I really recommend you watch Dragonball Kai instead of Dragonball Z. It basically tells you the same story like in Dragonball Z, but in only 100 episodes instead of 290 (!). So a lot less filler, no more grunting for a whole episode while they are powering up. It just goes a lot faster. Not to mention it's available in 1080p.

It doesn't tell the Dragonball saga though, so it starts with Goku (the main character) as an adult and with a kid.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2010)

I do remember seeing Dragon Ball Evolution, it was an awesome movie. Is the movie like the anime at all?


----------



## AcekardFan (Dec 24, 2010)

That's Disgusting Why Do You Want To Know About The Dragons Ball-----Nevermind LOL


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I do remember seeing Dragon Ball Evolution, it was an awesome movie. Is the movie like the anime at all?


Not really, from what I can tell :/
From what I've heard, film


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I do remember seeing Dragon Ball Evolution, it was an awesome movie. Is the movie like the anime at all?



The fuck. DB: Evolution is a real big insult for Dragon Ball fans.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's Dragon Ball Z?




an anime about some goku guy but i remember just washing for bulma and later Android 18 mmmmmm good times


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? So you telling me that movie isn't anything like the anime?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like most cartoon to live action movies, they don't seem to do the originals much justice.


----------



## Nebz (Dec 24, 2010)

This topic really made me sad :-(

But anyway... Youtube will enlighten ya so do a search there


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DB:Evolution was a terrible movie. Terrible, terrible, terrible.........


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 24, 2010)

I went into this thread thinking it was a joke/troll. I am disappoint.


----------



## ct_bolt (Dec 24, 2010)

LMAO!!! Funny... very funny. I thought this was a joke at first too... anyway since it's not a joke:

No, Dragon Ball Evolution is not really anything like the anime. Like Juanmatron said it's a big insult to the real Dragon Ball fans. 

So in other words Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z, Dragon Ball GT, Dragon Ball Z Kai are all very good IMO.
And as for Dragon Ball Evolution... IT SUCKS!

Just had to post this. I don't mean any offense to anyone (except of course every one who made Dragon Ball Evolution).


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I went into this thread thinking it was a joke/troll. I am disappoint.



I'm actually starting to think this guy is trolling us. That Dragonball Evolution thingy just makes it too obvious....


----------



## Nebz (Dec 24, 2010)

ct_bolt said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! Funny... very funny. I thought this was a joke a first too... anyway since it's not a joke:
> 
> No, Dragon Ball Evolution is not really anything like the anime. Like Juanmatron said it's a big insult to the real Dragon Ball fans.
> 
> ...



Come on son. . .


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 24, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. This guy probably does know what Dragon Ball Z is and is just taking everyone for a whirl hoping more people will be mad cause he claims to not know.


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would anyone be mad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, if Cannon's trolling, then w/e really, I don't care.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 24, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Why would anyone be mad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm not trolling, why would I make a topic to do just that? 

On Topic: So you people are suggesting I should either read the manga or watch the anime?


----------



## .Chris (Dec 25, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 25, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I'm not trolling, why would I make a topic to do just that?
> 
> On Topic: So you people are suggesting I should either read the manga or watch the anime?



See Dragon Ball Kai on YouTube and go.

Oh, and a little reasons why DB: Evolution sucks:

- Nothing to do with the real series.
- Goku is secondary.
- Krillin doesn't appear! 
- Bulma doesn't have blue hair.
- Piccolo is yellow?!?! WTF?!?!


----------

